# Springs vs Silicon Oasis



## rayk1011 (May 24, 2012)

Hi

I am about to move with my wife and three young sons to Dubai (in July 2012). We have two options and can either live at the Springs or SIlicon Oasis and we would be really grateful to get some impartial views on the benefits (and drawbacks) of both.

We think we can get our children in to schools in both areas (GEMS Welly Academy and DBS), but it seems you get a lot more house for your money at DSO than Springs (detached villa with 5 en-suite bedrooms vs 3 bed one bath), but we also know three families who live on the Springs and love it - and would never contemplate living at DSO. They tell us it is too far from everything and a soulless, lonely place where no body goes.

We have visited both, and weren't really bothered by the remote location of DSO (in fact it felt good to be away from the hustle and bustle of the city). We live out of town in the UK so it felt natural to be away from the city.

Are we really missing the point and would we be crazy to pick DSO over Springs? Or is DSO so great that it's the embedded local expats who are missing the point?

All help and advice gratefully received...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know a family that moved to DSO over a year ago and they liked it instantly. I've lived in The Springs since 2005 and don't quite fancy moving elsewhere because of the familiarity factor only. Add to that the fact that my son goes to a school nearby, so it's convenient.

If you are just moving to Dubai with your family, I'd say that between the Springs and DSO, it is an even playing field. The houses in DSO will obviously be newer and in much better condition that The Springs.

As for schools, I would recommend you pick Wellington over DBS simply because I've been hearing a lot of bad reviews about DBS - bullying, racism, etc. I can't comment on the quality of education though.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your move


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

I live in springs and generally like the environment, close to shops and some nice walks around lakes with the dog. Downside is yes the houses are looking a bit dated now and are not particularly aesthetic but it is convenient as far as location goes. I would suggest firstly get the kids a place in school then make you choice. Both my kids go to DBS and as we live in springs 14 they can walk to school in less than 10 mins so no expensive bus fees. 

I was in the school last week and a lady was asking reception about places for her son in one of the KS1 year group and she was told there were 35 kids on the waiting list a head of hers. I also believe from the other forum that school places now for the better school are becoming very scarce so get a place confirmation and then get the house. If you move to DSO and then cant get a place it would add to the stress.

Pammy as for DBS i havent heard anything about bullying or racism at the school, both my kids are very happy there. They get some of the usual teasing sometimes but nothing that i would be concerned about, all adds to the character building. When i was at school if there wasnt at least 1 fight outside the school gates you woud be dissaponted and i have never even seen anything like that outside DBS. 

The only issue i have for the school is i hate parents evening with a passion. But this is more about parents that take 15mins for a 5 min appointment and those that think that when the have a time to see a teacher this is for reference only, so feel free to barge in and make everyone else late for their subsequent appointments.


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

school first then accommodation. also, don't assume you've got the luxury of choice. in the first year, you don't necessarily choose your school more than put your name down for all of them and see which one has a last-minute space (younger kids seem harder to find spaces for). put your name on the waiting list for the school you want to be at the following year and get them in where ever you can this year.

every school is going to tell you there's a waiting list 35 pupils long etc. some will take your cash and that's the last you hear of them. some will flat out not let you apply. some schools cull their waiting lists every year, so if you get in as soon as they start intake for the following year, you've got a better chance than with the schools which carry their waiting list over. at least that's how i think the waiting lists work.

you need to be persistent and not expect registrars to do you any favours. good luck.


----------



## rayk1011 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your replies. I guess I should make my position a bit clearer.

I already have offers of places for my kids in both schools, so we have the luxury of choice. So that choice is now based on which school we prefer. DBS had a good feel but facilities were a bit tired and the teaching style seemed a little too relaxed, whilst GEMS Wellington Academy was a state of the art brand new building, but it felt a bit sterile and we didn't get a view of the standard of teaching.

I think that my children would be OK at either school, so then the decision comes down to location. You get so much more for your money at DSO (quality and size of villa) than Springs, but it is out of the way.

My main concern is how easily would my wife integrate and find friends at DSO - we already know three families at Springs, but would need to squeeze two adults and three kids into a three bed villa, and still have room for grandma to stay every few months.

Really stuck.


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

your wife will probably end up making friends and spending the most of her time with other moms in the school. this is because you want to integrate your kids socially as quickly as possible to make the transition pleasant for them. initially you'll see your friends in springs a lot, but eventually, will spend more time with school moms. so unless you're bosom buddies with the springs lot and they have kids that are going to be playing with yours all the time, i wouldn't regard them as a critical long therm factor for making your decision.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

rayk1011 said:


> Thanks to you all for your replies. I guess I should make my position a bit clearer.
> 
> I already have offers of places for my kids in both schools, so we have the luxury of choice. So that choice is now based on which school we prefer. DBS had a good feel but facilities were a bit tired and the teaching style seemed a little too relaxed, whilst GEMS Wellington Academy was a state of the art brand new building, but it felt a bit sterile and we didn't get a view of the standard of teaching.
> 
> ...


Given your options Ray think DSO would be best then, if your wife drives. My wife doesnt so springs is a better option for the kids coming home from school and the convenience of meadows towncentre . If my wife drove i would certainly be looking for more bang for my buck, especially more space. 

My kids have at least 3 years left at school before they leave for uni until then for me its springs, after that im getting out of there and moving to a swanky apartment near a good bar,indian takeaway and a chippy.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Given your options Ray think DSO would be best then, if your wife drives. My wife doesnt so springs is a better option for the kids coming home from school and the convenience of meadows towncentre . If my wife drove i would certainly be looking for more bang for my buck, especially more space.
> 
> My kids have at least 3 years left at school before they leave for uni until then for me its springs, after that im getting out of there and moving to a swanky apartment near a good bar,indian takeaway and a chippy.


Well I'm looking to relocate to Dubai soon, kids fled the nest albeit often return, wife doesn't drive. Where best with a healthy ish budget?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't go to GEMS.
Hate them, hate them, hate them, hate them.....


----------



## rayk1011 (May 24, 2012)

Hi Toon - I'd be interested to know why you hate GEMS. I'm open minded right now, so you won't offend.


----------



## tastyteach (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Ray
Can I ask which school you chose in the end assuming you have moved over to Dubai now? How are you finding it? We may be moving over next year and therefore I would appreciate your feedback. Thank you


----------

